# Upside down dish !!



## BobV (Dec 15, 2006)

Will a sat dish work upside down ?

Here is what I am thinking;
(1) I would like to keep my HD DTV dish just like it is.
(2) Add an arm on top with the lnb's facing down.

If it is possible then one can have DTV and FTA on the same dish.

So what do you thick ?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Very likely no. The other arm would likely not be in the sweet spot of the reflected signal and/or would somewhat block the signal from the satellite anyway.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BobV (Dec 15, 2006)

Later on down the road I will give this a try just to put my curiosity at bay !!
Maybe this sping...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry, BobV. The second LNB would be pointing somewhere else completely.

Installing a dish upside down has been done (usually for low look angles where the dish won't flex down enough) but not with "top" LNBs and "bottom" LNBs.

Think of the dish as a mirror ... reverse the path with a flashlight into a mirror at home at the same angle that your offset dish LNB is aiming at the dish. Where the spot from the flashlight is on the wall or ceiling would be where the satellite would have to be to be seen by the LNB. Then put another flashlight above the mirror pointing down ... where does that spot end up? Somewhere completely different.


----------

